# deep spinners



## kalislim (Jan 12, 2013)

any one flying birds from tom williams in kansas for me so far so good


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

*Show pigeons: Deep spinners?:*

Hello. Maybe post this message in the Performing Pigeons area of Pigeon Talk. There are roller men there. Thanks.


----------

